# Standing Barbell or Preacher Curl?



## Robert_ (Nov 9, 2002)

Can PREACHER CURLS be as effective for building mass compared to standing BARBELL CURLS do you think? 

I'm thinking of changing my routine slightly and maybe take out the Barbell Curls and replace it with Preacher Curls. I mean, Larry Scott built some pretty impressive arms with the Preacher Bench or Scott Bench. Whichever you want to call it.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

I find that the preacher forces better form and isolates the bicep well, I think it's been very effective in building bicep mass for me


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2002)

Who cares?

Just curl.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2002)

I do both, but I do like preachers best.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 10, 2002)

Have you tried 90* preachers (turn your bench around)?? Great for form without the stress on the elbows


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Who cares?
> 
> Just curl.



an excellent motto for training


----------



## Freeman (Nov 10, 2002)

BjUaFyf.....is that you in your icon picture?  Damn, your shoulders are damn impressive.  I'll be there one day.  It may take forever, but I'll be there.

Oh, and I love preacher curls...helps cement the good form...can't cheat as easily with preachers...plus, sometimes my wrists get painful when I do straight bar standing curls.


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I go for standing.  I get a better arm workout there, however, I do alternate though!


----------



## SVB99 (Nov 10, 2002)

You should do both but I've heard that standing barbell curls are more effective at overall mass building while preacher curls improve your biceps peak. Try using a cambered bar if you have trouble with a flat bar.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> BjUaFyf.....is that you in your icon picture?  Damn, your shoulders are damn impressive.  I'll be there one day.  It may take forever, but I'll be there.
> 
> Oh, and I love preacher curls...helps cement the good form...can't cheat as easily with preachers...plus, sometimes my wrists get painful when I do straight bar standing curls.



yup dats me allright, thanks for the compliments 

I have the same problem with BB curls by the way


----------



## Brad224 (Nov 11, 2002)

I do both - standing first and preachers last. I can make sure I'm covered on all fronts that way.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad224 *_
> I do both - standing first and preachers last. I can make sure I'm covered on all fronts that way.



a good plan!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

IMHO, barbell curls are far superior.

And straight bar is far superior than the cambered bar, which involves the brachialis too much.


----------



## Brad224 (Nov 12, 2002)

I like the standing barbell curls, but the straight bar really messes with my wrists. It makes it hard to curl the amount I really should be curling.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 12, 2002)

Brad: Yeah, that happens to me too.  Not all the time, but enough where I dread doing them! haha....tomorrow is back and bis...I think I'm gonna just tough it out and do some standing straightbar curls...I'll let ya know how they go.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 12, 2002)

Both
I do wide-grip straight bar 1st and follow w/ HS preachers and then standing lateral cable curls, but the standing straght bar curls make up the bulk and seem to hit me harder.  The only issue is the frrekin' moron factor   ..."if I can just swing my back a 'lil more, I could do the 120's "


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2002)

I really think you guys are discussing quite an irrelevant point.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Rob, all curls are not created equal.


----------



## runriot (Nov 12, 2002)

If I could put my vote in it would be preacher curls.

Although I do substitute then for standing db or stand bar curls every once in awhile


----------



## Robboe (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Rob, all curls are not created equal.



No, but bicep function is.

Debating preacher curls vs barbell curls is such a moot point.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 13, 2002)

Only if form is not an issue.


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad224 *_
> I do both - standing first and preachers last. I can make sure I'm covered on all fronts that way.



Finally!! someone said it, just do both. This is what I do for biceps:

-barbell curl				2 x 4-6
-preacher curl				2 x 4-6
-hammer curl				2 x 4-6


----------

